# *** NEW !! INA : AUDI TT/TTS/TTRS Adjustable BILLET REAR Sway Bar End Links ***



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

**** VW MKV / MKVI & AUDI 8J/8P Adjustable REAR Sway Bar End Links ****​

Tired of your rear sway bar end links crapping out on your new vehicle? This is the solution for you! 034 Motorsport is proud to announce the availability of 034Motorsport Billet Adjustable Rear Sway Bar End Links for essentially any MKV / MKVI VW and Audi 8J/8P Chassis








Replace your flimsy, sloppy OEM sway bar end links with these performance engineered adjustable spherical endlinks from 034Motorsport!

034Motorsport's Billet Adjustable Rear Sway Bar End Links allow for uncompromised transfer of suspension movement to the sway bar, and are adjustable in length.

*Features:*


CNC Machined 6061-T6 Aluminum Bodies (Anodized Black for Durability)
CNC Machined 6061-T6 Aluminum Spacers (Anodized Black for Durability)
Motorsport Quality Aurora Spherical Bearings
Includes New High-Grade Installation Hardware


*Functions:*


Remove Sway Bar Preload - Essential When Corner Balancing
Improved Sway Bar Reaction Time & Accuracy
Hang Around Your Neck to Attract the Honeys When Out at the Club


*Fitment:*


2006 - 2013 Audi A3 (8P)
2008 - 2013 Audi TT / TTS / TTRS (8J)
2005 - 2009 Volkswagen Eos / GLI / GTI / Jetta / R32 / Rabbit (Mk5)
2006 - 2010 Volkswagen CC / Passat (B6)
2010 - 2013 Volkswagen Eos / GLI / Golf / GTI / Jetta / R20 (Mk6)
2006 - 2013 Seat Leon / Almera 
2006 - 2013 Skoda Octavia 


Compatible with all stock and aftermarket sway bars.















*Retail: $165*

*VWVORTEX PRICE : $165 USD SHIPPED*

Ready to Purchase? No Problem! .CLICK HERE TO SEND PAYMENT VIA PAYPAL or *Jump on the list below*
We are accepting payment via paypal so please follow the instructions in the box below:



> When making payment with paypal please include the following:
> *Full Name :*
> *Forum Screen Name:*
> *VERSION : * Specify V1.1 or V1.2
> ...


THE LIST:


You
and me


Thanks!


----------



## dcdennis555 (Sep 12, 2011)

NICE!!! I was thinking of getting the Neuspeed RSB links...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

dcdennis555 said:


> NICE!!! I was thinking of getting the Neuspeed RSB links...


These are adjustable!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

Might grab these up... my BSH ones have been a BITCH since day one.. and they want them back before they send new ones... leaving me with no RSB... I just have to try to ignore the constat clunking and clicking and popping.... :banghead:

any pics of these installed? my BSH bar was not centered very well at all, and lies under the right rear portion of the subframe. sucks...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Krieger said:


> Might grab these up... my BSH ones have been a BITCH since day one.. and they want them back before they send new ones... leaving me with no RSB... I just have to try to ignore the constat clunking and clicking and popping.... :banghead:
> 
> any pics of these installed? my BSH bar was not centered very well at all, and lies under the right rear portion of the subframe. sucks...


Got a pic?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

passenger Side









































driver side.









random pics


































































I sent these to BSH and they werent too convinced that their product was defective. they wanted me to send the bar back because when I measured it's bends, as compared to the rear subframe, it was unequal, I then measured my bar against another 4 bars we took out of boxes. Each was bent different and measured differently, and welded differently. I can understand little differences, but it was pretty crazy.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Krieger said:


> I sent these to BSH and they werent too convinced that their product was defective. they wanted me to send the bar back because when I measured it's bends, as compared to the rear subframe, it was unequal, I then measured my bar against another 4 bars we took out of boxes. Each was bent different and measured differently, and welded differently. I can understand little differences, but it was pretty crazy.


Sounds like the sway bar is bent? Those linkages are billet so they cant exactly "bend" without you noticing it.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

yeah, the bars where all bent different. the end links are SUPER thick and straight, so im wondering if yours would fit a bit differently.


they wanted me to send them all back before they sent a replacement... so i just live with the crazy sounds.


----------



## V0LKSWAGENSRULE (Aug 26, 2004)

Will these fit the yet to be released MQB based A3/S3 that's coming to the US in 2013? :facepalm:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

V0LKSWAGENSRULE said:


> Will these fit the yet to be released MQB based A3/S3 that's coming to the US in 2013? :facepalm:


If it is based on the "MKVI" or MKII chassis then yes


----------



## V0LKSWAGENSRULE (Aug 26, 2004)

INA said:


> If it is based on the "MKVI" or MKII chassis then yes


Cool - I'm getting into knowing all the ins/out of the A3 platform in anticipation of the next Audi in the stable :thumbup:


----------

